# concave top



## Magnus1 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm looking for info to make a jig to rout a concave top? Anyone?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian this jig for a chair seat might give you some ideas.
www.finewoodworking.com/media/MethodsOfWork.pdf


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Magnus,
Have a look at this site: 3w.cyberbricoleur.com/index.php?showtopic=1800119036

The site is in French, but the pictures speak by themselves.

Jean Claude


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one very ingenious jig set-up and one that I would like to have thought of.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

here's a link to another one...this guys ingenuity never fails to amaze me 

YouTube - noho91's Channel

noho91: The method of the concave cut


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst the set-up is on the crude side Greg, the idea is very clever and I'm sure that with some thought, a more sophisticated version could be produced, probably by Bj!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I would say do the job with the ski jig and the router bit below then it would be under control.
I have not tried it but I think it would work 

1-pc 1/2" SH Horizontal Crown Molding Round Router Bit - eBay (item 140425225341 end time Jul-15-10 11:33:16 PDT)

======

========


----------



## Magnus1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks to all responded it is much appreciated I'll let you know how I make out. Brian


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would say do the job with the ski jig and the router bit below then it would be under control.
> I have not tried it but I think it would work
> ...


By golly Bob, I think you have done it, and so easily, I'm losing my touch!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Harry

I wish I had a need to use it but most of the time I'm doing it backwards taking the dish out of the stock 

=======



harrysin said:


> By golly Bob, I think you have done it, and so easily, I'm losing my touch!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It looks to me like those concave ski feet would be a little hard to control. Are you "rocking" the router on the ski feet? How do you keep them in one position so they don't just move too far forward or back? There is something I am missing here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

I have not don't it but that's just what you want to do or to say the router would rock, once you set the depth on the router and you have the right size of blank the router would lift up on the push stroke and on the back stoke putting the dish in the blank, most of the work would be done with the bit..but would still be in control by setting the depth on the router.

" one position" you would not to stay in one position you move the router all the way around the blank to get the nice clean cut..or to say work your router all the way around the blank..

I will say it would take a tank router because of the size of the bit and taking very small cuts...it's going to remove tons of stock in one pass.

====



CanuckGal said:


> It looks to me like those concave ski feet would be a little hard to control. Are you "rocking" the router on the ski feet? How do you keep them in one position so they don't just move too far forward or back? There is something I am missing here.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I will say it would take a tank router because of the size of the bit and taking very small cuts...it's going to remove tons of stock in one pass."
Eureka, at last my friend, you agree with my choice of router! I wonder who will be first to test this method, you, me or someone else.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd like to see photos when someone does try this.


----------

